# EPS foam and silicone caulking?



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Siliconized latex is fine. 



> EPS foam and silicone caulking?


It is not silicone. It is siliconized. Big difference. 100% silicone is not paintable. Siliconized latex is.


----------



## mac1990 (Mar 14, 2017)

XSleeper said:


> Siliconized latex is fine.
> 
> It is not silicone. It is siliconized. Big difference. 100% silicone is not paintable. Siliconized latex is.



Ok, so this is siliconized latex?


------


 Do not use on extruded polystyrene insulating sheathing  (Styrofoam®, etc.)

..and it looks like i messed up..

It says no use on XPS, but then says styrofoam.. ****


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

White Lightning Storm Blaster is not Silicone, and it is not a Siliconized latex. It contains hydrocarbon solvents, which is why you aren't supposed to use it on foam board. Its printed right on the label.

On foam, you can use PL300 which is a foam adhesive, or any latex caulk... siliconized or otherwise.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAFegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw1zrVHGN8ukFMZRZ1U9yb0D


----------



## mac1990 (Mar 14, 2017)

XSleeper said:


> White Lightning Storm Blaster is not Silicone, and it is not a Siliconized latex. It contains hydrocarbon solvents, which is why you aren't supposed to use it on foam board. Its printed right on the label.



I just spent several hours removing the foam and cleaning it off the wood. A major F up. :vs_mad: Anywhere the caulking touched the foam was completely gone.



I think I am going to use one of these:

*100% Silicon:*
https://www.lowes.com/pd/GE-Supreme-Silicone-10-1-oz-Clear-Silicone-Caulk/3242334
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gorilla-10...Sealant-10-oz-Clear-Silicone-Caulk/1000217733
*Latex:*
https://www.homedepot.com/p/DAP-Dyn...indow-Door-and-Siding-Sealant-18212/306272827

*Polymer:*
https://www.homedepot.com/p/DAP-3-0...-Door-Trim-and-Siding-Sealant-18362/202337643


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

You are insulating your rim joist ?

Just use cheap latex window and door caulk.


----------



## mac1990 (Mar 14, 2017)

SPS-1 said:


> You are insulating your rim joist ?
> 
> Just use cheap latex window and door caulk.



Rim joists and a cantilever, so I figured silicone would be best. The cantilever will not experience direct weather, but it will go through many hot/cold cycles.


I do not need many tubes, so no reason to go cheap, just want it to last.


----------



## jpdx (Sep 17, 2020)

SPS-1 said:


> Just use cheap latex window and door caulk.


When you say cheap window and door caulk, do you recommend Alex Plus or Dynaflex 230 this this job?


----------

